# This Question Is Used to See if You are Qualified for Mensa



## rabbithutch (Jun 12, 2013)

You are on a horse, galloping at a constant speed.

On your right side is a sharp drop off.

And on your left side is an elephant traveling at the same speed as you.

Directly in front of you is another galloping horse but your horse is unable to overtake it.

Behind you is a lion running at the same speed as you and the horse in front of you.

What must you do to safely get out of this highly dangerous situation?


(See answer below)



















Get your drunk a$$ off the merry-go-round.


----------



## black (Jun 12, 2013)

-


----------



## 302smoke (Jun 13, 2013)

That's funny I don't care who you are!


----------

